# speakerbox grows



## NLgrower (Mar 17, 2007)

i have a speaker box almost set up to grow some northern light seeds i should be getting this week and i was wondering if anyone could show me osme links or pics of other speakerbox grows i need a good way to light proof the front so no light escapes around the edges after i put the speaker screen back on the box. ill try n get some pics up


----------



## NLgrower (Mar 17, 2007)

i got the pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2007)

*Here is a link to our speaker box grow we did  awhile ago. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1661*


----------

